# Ridiciolous Family.



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

They tend to say, puppies bring lots of joy... It might have been true, but not with my family. Right. Let me start off with saying that before I got a pup, I tried to read everything that I can, if they are ill, behaviour, etc - I even decided to take Zack to training classes to get him on the best behaviour, especially since there are small kids that might be visiting us every so often, etc.
Okay, well this started when my brother and his girlfriend moved in. When they did move in, I wrote a piece of paper stuff like when the dog jumps up, ignore him and when he calms down then pet him, or when he bites ignore him or give him a toy to show him what's right, stuff like that. They did everything. The opposite way. My brother always lets Zack jump up on him, when I remind him he just jumps backwards which gets Zack even more attention and praise (in a "fun" way). I keep reminding him every day, he still does it. Or when I need to do my homework or basically chill out for a couple of minutes, I put Zack in the crate and go to my room. I tell my mum and my brother that he still hasn't been yet after dinner, so when you see any signs take him out please. They assure me they will. I come out 15 minutes later, first thing I see? A big poo beside the front door and a puddle. Obviously, noone noticed, because noone was taking care of him. First thought, why did they let him out, and when they did, why did they not look after him? I asked, their response "his whining was pissing us off". Well, great. This happened a couple of times, always the same happens. It once even happened when my friend came over. I try to point these things out, like when they let Zack jump up on them, etc - They start saying that I'm making a soldier out of Zack, that I'm so strict, and more. I obviously try to respond with an argument, saying why I do it, etc - Then what my mum usually does is start screaming and "cry", then tell my dad that I always start arguments... Fantastic! Love it. I wish this happened every single day... Then one day my brother was playing with Zack, and I noticed Zack bark, but my brother continued to reward him by playing. After numerous amounts if times telling them that if he barks just stop playing for a while, they still tend to ignore me. I usually just go to my room and try to calm myself, because I know I won't get any support from them. And what happened today. Zack had diarrhoea today, so I told my mum we need to fast him for 24 hours so it goes away, and that we can give him some rice occasionally. She said okay okay, whatever. Then at around 7pm, I'm in my room and I hear dry food hitting off the edge of the bowl... My mum gave Zack more food already, which even the vet told not to do so (we have an appointment tomorrow), but still, she tends to ignore it and says she has "more experience with dogs" than the vet and the people who write articles on the internet... Seriously, all I really need is just some support and love. All I get is getting screamed at and getting ignored no matter how hard I try to raise Zack well. They just say they know better because they had one dog before, that hardly knew how to sit and kept barking whenever someone opened the door or rang the bell... I seriously cannot take it anymore, I wish me and Zack could just run away so I could train him myself... And of course my brother being a jerk is teasing me with stuff like "your dog obviously likes me better than you, look he comes to me to play and he doesn't like you", etc. He is 33 years old and is still doing that. I would think he had some brains in that head, but no. It breaks my heart to hear stuff like "your dog hates you" because I am the one that has to be strict, of course they give him big treats for nothing (my mum gave him a cooked bone once that I had to take away from Zack), or I need to put Zack in the crate, etc - So I understand that he might not like me very much... It's heartbreaking for me... I wish I could just be alone with Zack and noone else


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:hugs: Adam

Zach loves you. Can you put a crate in your room for Zach?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I wish I could but there is hardly any space


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

LOL!!! _"He is 33 years old and is still doing that. I would think he had some brains in that head, but no"_

I cannot promise it will get any better. 

However, You just look your brother square in the eye and say - This is my dog and my responsibility, and I want a balanced obedient dog, not just for the safety of our family, but all others as well as his own health...and that you would appreciate that he respect the time and effort you have put into learning and training and that if any thing happens to your dog as a result of these mixed messages, that will fall on his conscience and could he live with it.

can you keep your dog on a long line in the house, and when your bro gets stupid, take the lead and remove your dog from the situation without saying a word, or looking at him, if you do not speak to your bro, acknowledge, disagree, plead with him to understand...it will get old for him fast...he is antagonizing you as brothers will...he isn't seeing what he is doing is wrong...he'll learn you mean business


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Your dog doesn't hate you  
Your brother is a jerk for acting that way, especially as you're trying to do the right thing.
How old are you? 
Sadly "adults" often just don't take younger people seriously, and older brothers will do anything to"tease" you. It's hard when you try to do what you think is right and no one will listen and have no respect for what you tell them. 
Luckily eventually when you're old enough to move out you can do things your own way, until then you're just kinda stuck with your family and have to make the best of it. 
I agree if you could take Zack into your bedroom it'd probably be for the best. And maybe if you could take him away when your brother gets him all riled up that would work too, if your brother won't be difficult about it.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

It must be rough being the youngest one in the home and especially if you are trying to be the responsible one. But, be of good cheer! dogs are resilient. If you keep doing what YOU think is right, Zach will turn out to be a good dog despite your annoying family's influence.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree that Zach doesn't hate you, I also agree it's tough training a dog when you have family members on the opposite side.

Here's one thing I would do) When you tell them to keep an eye on Zach , as to whether he has to go potty and they don't...Well if Zach potties IN the house on their watch THEY get to clean it up I'd make that clear to I'd say,,he potties IN the house on your watch, you clean it up..

If he knocks some old lady down because YOU (not you, family you), are allowing him to jump all over you, and that persons sue's us, YOU will be paying for it..

It's hard I know, but you keep doing what YOU think is right, and don't let them get you down


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Best thing you can do is just ignore everyone, pay all your attention to the dog. Seriously, that is what I had to resort to. Soon enough they get the idea you like the dog better than them, since the dog listens! :laugh:


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the good tips, it helps a lot... Thank you


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey Adam... keep doing what you are doing. Hopefully your family will soon recognize your commitment to Zach and smarten up! A smart, well trained puppy benefits everyone. 

And make no mistake, Zach loves and respects you the most


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRR Now my dad is teaching Zack something totally wrong!!!!!!!!!! He's going to mess up all of my training!!!!!! AGHHHHHHHHHH WHY DO THEY HAVE TO GET INVOLVED IN EVERYTHING ;(
and if I say something then he will get angry and then I will have to apologize in the end!!! This is pointless!!!!!!!! Zack will turn out to be an idiot because of them ;(


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

And now Zack runs away from me because he thinks I'm going to put him in the crate ;( Because they always play with Zack and tell me to do the harsh things like put him in the crate which he doesn't like... I hate my family ;(


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

They get involved in everything, that's the joy of having parents . My dad doesn't even live with me and still tries to tell me how to do things the proper way, which is commonly his way.

He won't mess Zach up, just stay consistent in what you're doing and he will be fine. My boyfriend pays zero attention to my training and let's Gaia do everything she shouldn't or tells her to sit a million times. It's a work in progress but they'll slowly see the difference between Zach with you and Zach with them and think you're on to something. Enjoy the holidays 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for your comments everyone. It makes me feel better  This forum is the best!!
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

make space.



Jax08 said:


> :hugs: Adam
> 
> Zach loves you. Can you put a crate in your room for Zach?





Speedy2662 said:


> I wish I could but there is hardly any space


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

GRRR Just as I was reading your comment doggiedad, I came out after I read it and what do I see? a puddle and a poo. I look around if someone is coming to clean it up or something, but no. I go into the living room and tell them and they're acting as if it's "not a bad thing" because they will clean it up anyway, but I'm trying to explain to them the more the dog doesn't do it in the house, the faster he will learn to go outside but obviously they don't care...


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

If they don't care then it's their problem. Keep your relationship with zack separate. You should stop telling them what to do, it pointless because they aren't listening anyways. Do things the way you want to do them when your with zack and he will grow up to see you as the leader. He will treat you with more respect than he will the others. Eventually they will probably get sick of dealing with the pee/poop/biting/jumping etc and will see that he doesn't do those things with you. They'll come around to see you were right all along. A full grown adult dog crapping all over the house and jumping on everyone isn't so cute anymore. Next time they say out him in the crate take him and play a fun game of tug and give him a treat to go in the crate. Make sure you spend more time playing with him and training him then you do putting him in the crate. 

Unfortunately I think this is the only way until you are out of their home and can do things your way. For now take it as a learning experience with zack and watch how different he is with you when he is as an adult vs how he acts with them as an adult. Keep us updated.  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh Adam, what a huge pain for you. You know what, just because you're 14 doesn't mean that's why they're not listening to you. I'm in my 40s and my mom still doesn't listen to me about my dog ... so don't think it's your age ... they might not like the fact that YOU know more about dogs than they do!

Keep it up, it's super frustrating I know. But just know you ARE doing the right thing. 

Zach will figure it out when he's about 6 or 7 months old what's really going on. Borders are SUPER smart ... so just keep doing what you are doing, and in no time he'll have it all figured out!!

Merry Christmas to you, Adam and Zach and lots of joy in the new year!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone and thank you very much for all your support and time taken to answer my questions... I really appreciate them all and it warms my heart up  I will spend more time with Zack for sure, and just 5 minutes ago I didn't even touch Zack, I threw a biscuit in the crate and he went in with no problems! But he still runs away from me thinking I'll put him in the crate, but he only runs away in the home, outside he is fine...  I have some Christmas pictures of Zack coming soon, so make sure you check those out! Oh... and why do people spell his name Zach? It's not that I don't like it, I just find it weird !  Is it like an American way of spelling it?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can relate to this a lot and I know exactly how you feel. Trying to a train a dog your way when you are a child in the family is next to impossible. You can't train your parents and you can't train your siblings because you have no authority over them, so they just ignore you and do whatever they want. Owning a dog in a situation like that is beyond frustrating, and in my experience it just doesn't get any easier and your dog will probably end up being the product of your family's 'training' unless you spend a lot of time outside of the house with your dog. But at least eventually you'll get to move out then everything will be LOADS easier and everything can be done your way .


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

hey adam, welcome to the club brother! I've been telling everyone in my family too to behave with Kaiser but they usually end up the opposite! LOL.. they don't spoil him by treating & all but sometimes when he play bites, my dad whacks his nose since "he heard some other dog parents doing the same & now their dog is well behaved" :| :| :|.. that has got to be the most RETARDED thing I've heard.. that dog is scared & not well behaved but who can argue with elders? No wait, we can, but it's a big headache.. so I just take Kaiser out of the room.. easier for everyone..
and no, zacK doesn't hate u.. as long as ur the one training him, feeding him, treating him, he won't hate u.. u will forge a bond with him that no one else in your family will be able to.. so cheer up!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

first, your dog, you need to make sure goes out when needed, when you are home. 

second, i promise you,the day will come when you miss the teasing.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> first, your dog, you need to make sure goes out when needed, when you are home.
> 
> second, i promise you,the day will come when you miss the teasing.


I do take care of my dog, you don't need to tell me to take it outside 
And trust me, I don't think I'll miss all the arguments and screaming and shouting and crying over Zack. I'll be happy it'll be gone


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Speedy2662 said:


> Oh... and why do people spell his name Zach? It's not that I don't like it, I just find it weird !  Is it like an American way of spelling it?


No, it's an older way of spelling the name. So those of us who are older are more used to seeing it spelled that way 

Zack is an alternate spelling of Zach, which was originally short for Zachariah (biblical name) and related names (Zachary, etc).


----------

